# Jenady's "stash"



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, first off I know this is not close to some of the "stash" threads on puff. I defy anyone to go up against Smelvis or shuckins. :biggrin:

For the past few months I have been using my office/smoking room as a walk-in humidor. The temp and humidity have been perfect. But winter is coming and the RH will be dropping soon. So, I decided to try get organized and move cigars into the two empty 150 quart coolers that I purchased a while back.

I decided to move almost everything out to one spot. I still have two Waxingmoon humis full of loose sticks. I figure this is the best way to organize my collection. And I have never seen everything in one spot before. What you see in the following pictures has to go into one 120 qt and 3 150 qt coolers. After seeing this I am just a little concerned.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't fret Jim !!...I have room for anything that doest fit in your coolers and would be more that happy to help a brother out !! :heh:

Very nice looking collection by the way !! :nod:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive.
One might simply Smile,Smile, Smile looking at those.
A cigar smokers eye candy indeed.
Bob.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*That's like walking into Al Capones vault and finding....CIGARS!!*


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

my wife says if i ever get that many shed kill me thanks for making mine look small, greatly appreciated


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

May not be to shuckins level, but I think I see a stick or two that are worth smoking


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Wishing you were here or at least near by because I would help you put them away. Nice!

Some of the B&Ms do not have that kind of stock.

Glad to see someone is helping pay taxes to keep the kids healthy via SCHIP.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I strained my neck...

Awesome stash


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a nice stash. Looks like you got a pork tenderloin there.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! That is very impressive! Nice stash, Jim. Can't quit drooling over it!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Now I know what pool tables are really used for.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh man that is a pool table isn't it? I can't abide by abusing a pool table.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice stash. What do you think of the La Vérité?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Cigar Nirvana LOL. Hey bro nice collection. If I my ask how are the Maroma's?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

perry7762 said:


> my wife says if i ever get that many shed kill me thanks for making mine look small, greatly appreciated


Jim you have plenty of time.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably not the most prized of those in your possession but the Henry Clay box caught my eye. I didn't know there was a modern incarnation.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good jim!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Umm ... wow! 
Are those Perdomo Edicion de Silvio's in the bottom left of that pic? If so, what vitola (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> my wife says if i ever get that many shed kill me thanks for making mine look small, greatly appreciated


Great stash there Jim.

I get off a little more lightly and my wfe just says she'll divorce me!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam you sure know how to make a man feel bad.....lol. Great stuff! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> thanks for making mine look small


Player hater.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

The Royal feast!. Dinner is served.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim, Get smoking man! Holy mother of cigars thats a ton of em!!! Great looking stash man!! Good luck finding a place to store them. Honestly, I think you need to open your own B&M soon or some thing!! WOW!!! 

My wife would leave my ass if I had that many cigars! Or as least I think she will...haha.

I see some Flying Pigs there!! Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice collection!:smoke2: Do you have any in your stash that you are aging for specific times?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Umm ... wow!
> Are those Perdomo Edicion de Silvio's in the bottom left of that pic? If so, what vitola (if you don't mind me asking)?


I wish they were. I do have a few Edicion de Silvios in a couple of vitolas but I was never able to grab them by the box.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Cigar Nirvana LOL. Hey bro nice collection. If I my ask how are the Maroma's?


So how are they?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> So how are they?


I picked those up from one of our threads talking about best bang for the buck cigars. They are very pleasant mild cigar that is easy to smoke. At less than $2 a stick they are quite a deal.

Maroma Cigars


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Jenady said:


> I picked those up from one of our threads talking about best bang for the buck cigars. They are very pleasant mild cigar that is easy to smoke. At less than $2 a stick they are quite a deal.
> 
> Maroma Cigars


Thanks Jim


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Great lookin stash Jim!! So jealous!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought i was in a B&M for a moment nice stash!:thumb:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Jim. That's a good problem to have...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice collection Jim, that will keep you in smokes for a few weeks at least!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Very impressive, every time i look at the picture I see something new!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Player hater.


haha yea it looks pretty bad out of context :fish:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great Googley Moogley Jim. :dizzy:


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG!!


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Man. That's gotta be 2000 stogies just waiting for a home....Impressive indeed.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Jenady, awesome stash.

I have to ask: How are those Maroma Fuertes? Supposedly blended by Don Pepin, right?


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Jim,

Make sure you make yourself a road map when you put those in the coolers because every time I rearrange my coolers everything doesn't quite fit back!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

dartstothesea said:


> Thanks for sharing Jenady, awesome stash.
> 
> I have to ask: How are those Maroma Fuertes? Supposedly blended by Don Pepin, right?


They are very nice smokes for less than $2. I did not know that DPG was involved with them but it does not surprise me.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

the stash of a man on a mission of having his own store one day.. NICE WORK


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That is one good looking stash you've got going there!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow.... that is such a beautiful sight. i the boxes to those gorgeous smokes like the guten cala's , diesels and even 2 boxes of flying pigs and that was a a glance.... you sir have a great collection on your end... thank you for sharing and good smoking to you sir....


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

if you have a hard time finding space for the flying pigs, i'll take a box off your hands LOL. great stash. I think you might need more coolers though heh.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

How about a sleep over? 

Thanks for the tease, Jim.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW!!! I clicked on this thread about 2 days ago, I'm only replying now cause I had passed out after looking at the picture, and just gaining sight again!!!! 

Holy mother of cigars!!!

Great collection man, just great!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW! ... I literally looked like this --> :jaw:

What an beautiful sight & collection!

Like I'm sure many others said ... I would be more than happy to help you store some of those sticks if you run out of room! :hat:


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you get all that to fit.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Peter584 said:


> Did you get all that to fit.


Nope. I had to buy another 150 qt cooler.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

i just love looking at this picture..


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice collection! The humidors from WaxingMoon are the best! I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Jenady said:


> OK, first off I know this is not close to some of the "stash" threads on puff. I defy anyone to go up against Smelvis or shuckins. :biggrin:
> 
> For the past few months I have been using my office/smoking room as a walk-in humidor. The temp and humidity have been perfect. But winter is coming and the RH will be dropping soon. So, I decided to try get organized and move cigars into the two empty 150 quart coolers that I purchased a while back.
> 
> I decided to move almost everything out to one spot. I still have two Waxingmoon humis full of loose sticks. I figure this is the best way to organize my collection. And I have never seen everything in one spot before. What you see in the following pictures has to go into one 120 qt and 3 150 qt coolers. After seeing this I am just a little concerned.


HOLY COW!!! I don't know how I missed this thread! I think you should let me get lost in there! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow.... just wow.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy crap! I had to reduce my screen formating by 50% just to fit it all in.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I might have to make that my desktop background! Just incredible!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

So this is Heaven looks like, OMG, you are truly blessed :clap2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very Impressive Jim, Very Impressive Indeed! I'll take guard on the top right quadrant if you need any back up............


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok....uh....think I'll stick around and check this out for a whileopcorn:

HOLY FREAKIN CRAP! :wacko: 


ok...you get the trophy! :first:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. So.... um... yea.....nice stash.... those tat dracs look nice...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Just curious but how long have you been smoking(collecting cigars)?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Collecting about a year, smoking a little longer.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all that in a year? impressed.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome collection, extremely impressive, keep up the good work:dude:

I would hope to be there one day:mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Collecting about a year, smoking a little longer.


Amazing what can happen in a short time, hey Jim howdy!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

wow 1 year! I bet you know the name of the UPS guy by first name basis.


----------



## alwayslit (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice!!.....it will keep you busy!!:smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

congrats on the first post!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

this picture is now my background


if schukins see's this, i'm really interested in seeing a pic of his stash


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> this picture is now my background
> 
> if schukins see's this, i'm really interested in seeing a pic of his stash


Enjoy....
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/261904-shuckins-stash.html


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> this picture is now my background
> 
> if schukins see's this, i'm really interested in seeing a pic of his stash


I appreciate the honor of having my collection on anyone's desktop.

I mentioned this earlier, I do not come close to Ron's collection. There is no contest here. He definitely has more and better sticks in his collection. I saw it in person. The best and most rare cigars I have smoked came from Ron. Ron's stash is the inspiration for a lot of what I have in mine.

He is the MAN! :smoke2:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

teedles915 said:


> Enjoy....
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/261904-shuckins-stash.html


enjoy? try not to cry is more like it!!!!! so jenedy how did the reorganization go on that pretty lookin collection


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, some day I hope to get to this level.

Best regards, tony


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the link T.W.!


and jim, don't worry i'm still keepin your stash as my background a while haha. you deserve the honor good sir!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

perry7762 said:


> ... so jenedy how did the reorganization go on that pretty lookin collection


They are all tucked away in 4 150 qt and 1 100 qt coolers. I also have two of Ed's humidors that are full. Now I can find things a little quicker.


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow! Some very nice stuff you have got there....keep it up!!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i can't wait until i have enough of a variety to have trouble "finding" what i'm craving to smoke


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice looking stash


----------

